# Hello Im Jason



## Burzum0727 (May 15, 2014)

Hi my name is Jason. I am currently taking up the project of writing my first novel. It will be a quasi-historical fiction. I am very excited about this and have been working on it for about 5 years and am ready to start writing for the most part. I am still lacking in a few areas, hence the reason for coming to a forum... The idea is set now I just have to put it into working order. Its nice to meet you all, and thank you for your time and consideration in all that you choose to help me with, and things that will help me along the way.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 15, 2014)

I welcome you, fellow writer!

Ave storyteller, ave!


----------



## Apple Ice (May 15, 2014)

Hello, Jason. 

5 years planning? Blimey, that's the most planning I think I've ever seen. I'm sure it will be the most solid and well-thought out piece of literature you can find, though.

Welcome, welcome


----------



## Bishop (May 15, 2014)

Welcome Jason! Hi, I'm Bishop. I'm the coolest of the cool, so stick with me, kid and you'll go far!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Our Motto: Write on the forums!


----------



## Nickleby (May 15, 2014)

I spent about 12 years getting ready for my first complete book, and it's taken 3 1/2 years to write it. The real world interfered somewhat, but yay perseverance. Keep at it. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Pandora (May 16, 2014)

Welcome Jason, nice to have you here with us, I think you'll enjoy what WF has to offer.


----------



## Burzum0727 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you all very much! This has already been the best feedback on the two threads i have posted that I could dream of. Im sure I will be asking many many questions. I am the kind of person that does unnecessary amounts of research . But its all fun and works towards something great, if that is a book then so be it. Thank you again for your welcoming me with open arms. I appreciate it much more than I can describe(or shall I try since I'm wanting to become a writer and all....).


----------



## Burzum0727 (May 16, 2014)

Also, let me just say wow!!! There is pages and pages of valuable information on this site. I am very glad that I have found this.


----------



## Bishop (May 16, 2014)

Burzum0727 said:


> Also, let me just say wow!!! There is pages and pages of valuable information on this site. I am very glad that I have found this.



Yeah, we're pretty cool.


----------



## aj47 (May 16, 2014)

Welcome, Jason.  I "get" that part about research.  I write mostly poetry and filk but I read two biographies of Joe Jackson before writing a song about him. (Yes, that says "filk" and no, it's not a typo.)

I doubt we'll bump into each other much as I certainly don't have the patience for a novel.  I *am* though, working on the odd bit of historical fiction of indeterminate length.  It just won't be a novel.


----------



## Burzum0727 (May 17, 2014)

Well astroannie check out my opening paragraph of my historical fiction opening paragraph tell me what you think it would be appreciated.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 19, 2014)

See you've already been prolific on these here forums, huh? Good idea. I did the same when I first got here, and my writing now could beat up my old writing with one hand tied behind it's back.

When it comes to the writing, spontaneity is as much an engine for creativity as anything. I think what you'll find is that if you write rather than plan, at least from my experience, you'll find all that stuff kind of just works out in the end. Plus, sometimes you have the joy of figuring out what you're characters would do in a given situation AS you write that situation. Nothing gives me goosebumps faster than that.

Stormageddon would be a good one to talk to, or maybe Hitotsmami too. Both are pretty extensive historical-fiction writers on the site, so dive in with them.

Hope to see you around more!
thepancreas


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

Hi Jason, welcome to the site.  Wow, 5 years on your novel, that's dedication!


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 24, 2014)

The description "quasi-historical fiction" definitely caught my attention. I can't wait to check out some of your work!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Hopefully you're going to get the best experience you can here


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 25, 2014)

Welcome Jason! I hope you like your cornflakes crispy!


----------

